# No more handslaps, faster reloading - The video!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have found a simple, yet effective way to reduce the dreaded handlslapping. I simply use a really weak, thin rubber strip (single strand of Thera Tube Tan), tied around my wrist, and attached to the pouch.

This means you loose a tiny bit of power, but it is not measurable.

It really works!

Here is the video:






Greetings

Jörg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great idea I just watched it. After you did this on slingbow I did not even think about putting them on , on a regular slingshot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, it does the job. I think it is very helpful when you shoot lightweight ammo. You want some speed, you get a handslap.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great idea Joerg!!!! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great idea there and I love those slow-mo shots of destruction !


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You're a genius, Joerg. I have a couple boardcuts that slap the heck out of me with my preferred 9.5mm ammo. This ought to solve that quite well. Thanks!


----------

